
Why I'm breaking up with Slack - chermanowicz
http://qz.com/632016/why-im-breaking-up-with-slack/
======
bonniemuffin
The proliferation of communication tools definitely slows me down sometimes --
two cases in particular have been driving me crazy:

1) My morning "catch up with what happened overnight" routine now involves
replying to urgent emails, urgent slack messages, and urgent google hangout
messages, compared to the old days when at least it was all in one place.

2) I find it harder to look up an old conversation, because I can never
remember whether we were talking through email or slack.

------
diegorbaquero
Sometimes I feel like I'm in a Whatsapp group that I'd just love to mute.
Great article.

------
HoopleHead
Yay! —yet another 'Dear John' letter to a piece of software. The originality
is strong in this one!

~~~
greenyoda
Not to mention that the same article (originally published on Medium) was
already discussed here twice:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11195337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11195337)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11204726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11204726)

